# WINTER STORAGE Question



## harego1 (Oct 16, 2010)

I am new to the forum and the first year owning a hardtop camper, a 10ft Palomino. Wondering if I can store my camper outside, namely in my driveway, is this recommended and if so what do I do to winterize the unit. Do you recommend putting a vinyl tarp over it. Any help would be appreciated, by the way I live in Nova Scotia and we can get alot of snow. Thanks in advance for any help, Gordie


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't live in cold climates so I am not an expert at winterizing but know plenty of RVers who go through the rigors of winterizing.

I definitely would NOT recommend putting a vinyl tarp to use as a cover. Vinyl will stick to many of the camper's surfaces when exposed to any sun or heat that might occur even in cold climates. I'd do an internet search for an RV cover made of material suitable for this purpose.

The good news is there is plenty of information for winterizing a rig and it would be the same for a luxury RV as it would be for a camper. Items I can think of include:

- Use the bypass for the water heater, then completely drain and allow to dry. The unit must have no power (AC, DC or Propane). The bypass is to prevent problems from the next step.
- blowout the lines to remove any water in the supply lines and drains (traps). Then use "pink stuff" antifreeze in the input lines.
- Remove the batteries and store appropriately (I know there is a way to do this, but don't have the details).
- Use an appropriate cover, snug but not tight (should prevent any movement in the event of wind which will damage the surface it slaps against.)

These are only some hints but I hope you can find more comprehensive suggestions from experts and the more experience. Of course, you'll always have the joker that suggests you move or store your unit to a warmer climate.

Good luck with this.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Agreed - no tarp. You must get a cover that breathes - one that won't trap moisture underneath.


----------



## harego1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, now I am thinking do I actually need a tarp, of just leave it uncovered. Of course, the ultimate solution is to find inside storage, perhaps I'll start my search for that option as well.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Artmart pretty much covered it. Just want to add a bit. 
Drain and flush your holding tanks good. You probably did this, just making sure. I use windshield washer fluid in my black and grey tanks just to keep them from drying out. Couple of gallons in each. Just pour it down the drains. If you want to add some additives it won't hurt. 
I don't cover my trailer. Heard stories of covers scratching the sides. Plus We winter camp sometimes.
If you take the battery out, store where it is warm. Keep water levels good. Don't put it on concrete floor, store on wood shelf. That might be an old wives tale about concrete draining the battery, I don't know. It is just what I do.
Oh yeah :welcome: to the club. :smack-head: Bob


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Bob - I read somewhere that the concrete floor was true for yesterday's batteries, but doesn't matter anymore.

Gordie - do not put a tarp on it. If you use a tarp (and I'm assuming when you say tarp you mean the blue plastic things), then hang it above it so that it is not touching. If you want a cover, get an ADCO or something similar from Camping World or elsewhere - they can "breathe" and allow it to NOT retain moisture under it.

I'm a big proponent of covering them somehow when not in use. If there happens to be an undetectable leak somewhere, at least when it's covered, rain won't get in 90% or more of the time. There may be a problem with a cover scratching (especially on fiberglass). I keep my cinched down tight so the wind can't blow it around and haven't had problems.

Again, please don't cover it tight with a blue tarp.


----------



## runninshot (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah I don't recomend a tarp either. I bought a nice form fitting cover for my trailer ( 20 foot arctic fox ) this cover breaths but also repels moisture. Another big advantage-it is uv treated so the sun wont work on your siding as much!


----------

